# Teddi did it!!!!!



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Her first NON dock jumping title!!! She got 2 Q's at the rally trial this weekend with scores of 98 and 93 and finished her RN... now I can get her a job at the hospital and she can earn her keep... just kidding! I am over the moon happy for my girl. 

This was a Golden Retriever Club hosting the trial so they had special placings for the goldens too. On Saturday Teddi was 1st place Golden, 4th place all breed. There were two dogs who got scores of 100 and time was the decider. Today the judge was more particular on positions and obedience moves. Which is fine so we had to step up to the plate. I messed up on the front finish right halt, we did the behavior... I just moved my feet too much. Then on the stop down, the judge said before if the dogs butt hits the ground first it is 3 points off. Teddi didn't "sit" to down, but she does put he butt down then slide to her elbows, so I think he marked her for that too. Oh well. She still Q'd. Today she was 4th place all breed, and 2nd place Golden. I was very proud of her. 

So now Teddi is "Casino Farm's Reddi Teddi RN". 

:

Off to update my signature.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Way to go Teddi! Congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay - You go Teddi!!

Congratulations


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Great job team Teddi!! Congratulations!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Way to go, Teddi! I'm so bummed that I didn't make it out there. =(


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Ann/Teddi!!!  

Of course you realize, you have to keep going with this<:


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah we might do a bit more... Teddi will always be limited as to how far she can go since she won't jump anymore... at all. However I think I want to pursue, novice beginner with her and go for her CD. She and Gabby may work together. 

Challenges at that with Teddi will be in novice sitting still while she gets approached and pet by the judge, and stand for exam in her CD. She is too much of a golden, we have our work cut out for us. When she is on, all the rest will be a piece of cake for her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay Teddi! I am so proud of you and your mom!!!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Maxs Mom said:


> .
> 
> Challenges at that with Teddi will be in novice sitting still while she gets approached and pet by the judge, and stand for exam in her CD. She is too much of a golden, we have our work cut out for us. When she is on, all the rest will be a piece of cake for her.


LOL - I just went to a seminar and picked the Stand for my mini-session. Denise Fenzi advised, and I will certainly change it to this, that the Stand for Exam be treated as an attention exercise - attention on me, not the judge. This should work for both my Faelan (he is very aware of his surroundings and people's energy) and Towhee (my social butterfly extraordinaire).


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Congrats Teddi!!!!
I see a CD in your future! ;-)


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Great Job...wish I had been there!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Selli-Belle said:


> Great Job...wish I had been there!


Carolyn, are you doing any upcoming agility trials? I want to meet you and I always seem to miss when you are there. 

Ann


----------



## DianaM (Feb 18, 2010)

Congrats Teddi!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats on the title!

That's ridiculous about taking off three points if the dog's butt hits first. That should be perfectly acceptable as long as the dog doesn't pause in the sit position.

For teaching the exam, I keep a treat (or a toy) in my hand and toss the treat at different times during the exam. As I toss I tell the dog "get it!" and the dog is released. At first I'll toss it just as the person is approaching, then once the person can approach without the dog looking away from me I'll wait until the person touches the head, and so on, until the dog can get through the whole exercise without taking his eyes off me, and at that point the tossing will be in random times during the exam (and of course sometimes no toss at all and practice walking back instead). If at any point the dog looks at the examiner just toss the treat and tell dog to get it. The dog becomes so preoccupied with when you are going to toss his treat that he will barely even notice someone examining him.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Thanks Jodie, i will give it a try. My only concern is people are MUCH more high desire than food... But I will still try. She is a goof ball! Like all goldens.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOO HOOOO!!! Way to go Ann and Teddi!!!

I am so proud of you guy, I can also see more obedience titles in your future! Keep up the wonderful work!!!

Go Teddi!!!!


----------

